# Canon st-e3 / sekonic L-758dr triggering for testflash



## henrik12 (Jul 11, 2012)

Does anyone have an idea if it's possible to radio trigger the st-e3 transmitter for a test-flash via an pw tt1 with the seconic l-758dr?

/henrik


----------

